

GDB 7.6 Released - jrepin
http://sourceware.org/ml/gdb-announce/2013/msg00000.html

======
edwintorok
The mention of 'target record' reminds me that I should try to use the
record/replay feature next time I debug something.

~~~
smithzvk
It is pretty neat, but I have yet to actually use it to fix a bug. The bugs
that I cannot just spot tend to be bugs that occurred long ago in the program
execution, something that record doesn't handle well (well, it could but it
takes a lot of space to store all that info).

It seems that the only thing that reverse debugging helps me to do, i.e. find
errors from not long ago, are something that is actually pretty easy to do.
Maybe I am using it wrong.

------
frou_dh
Just yesterday I used GDB for the first time in years because I fancied an
alternative to Println debugging for Go. Works pretty well.

------
gioele
Isn't anybody shocked by the fact that the main release site is an FTP server?

> Release 7.6 of GDB, the GNU Debugger, is now available via anonymous FTP.

> ...

> You can download GDB from the GNU FTP server in the directory:
    
    
            ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gdb

~~~
signalsignal
FTP is perfectly sufficient. Why should they use FTPS instead?

The cryto signature for the file is here
ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gdb/gdb-7.6.tar.gz.sig

